# [SPN] Community Is Missing You!



## Sikh News Reporter (Feb 21, 2009)

Sikhism Philosophy Network Community Bulletin

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa, Waheguru ji Ki Fateh!!

Hope you are doing great with the Grace of Waheguru. Its time for another newsletter from SPN...

Featured Topic
Link: Sukhmani Sahib:6th Ashtapadee:5th Pauri by Amarpal Singh Ji
(Please do not reply to this email directly. Please follow the link below the "Topic Preview" to view or respond to the Topic. Thank you.)

Topic Preview:
Guru Sahib has pointed out to us that the resources that the person has, by virtue of which she or he is able to give plenty in charity, have come to the person because of the blessing of ‘The Sat’. Guru Sahib want his disciples to remain focused on this ‘One’ – ‘The Sat’. Taken in isolation, this Tuk is understood as what the words mean, but in the context of total preaching of Sikhi questions arise. Sikh religion is a life-affirming religion; it is not a life negating religion. Sikh religion does not ask its followers to run away from what all the life has to offer, which negates the life itself, but asks its followers to live a full life of the householder and earn the lively hood to support the family through Kirt (honest work), which affirms the life itself. This demands application of mind to activities other than ‘The Sat’ alone.

Read Full Interpretation Here


And, as always, the following is a snapshot of another round topics creating waves at SPN. Learn more about the unique Gurmat Vichaar Project spearheaded by namjap ji under the guidance of Gyani Jarnail Singh Arshi from Malaysia. Click Here to Invite your friends who may be interested to join this unique online experience. For more details visit SPN.

And, we certainly look forward to your visit.

Warm Regards,


The Sewadaars at SPN
Meet SPN Forum Leaders
Visit Sikh Philosophy Network
Download Sikhism Toolbar
Gurbani Downloads
Contact Us

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Today's Date: 21-02-2009

Activity since: 14-02-2009
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

View all new content here: http://www.sikhism.us

-- Threads posted most recently --

Title: "Hard-wired for God?" 
The opening mind and broadened perspective is a spiritual path culminating in a ...
(Date Posted 20-02-2009 by BhagatSingh)
 o 3 Replies, 30 Views, Last Post: 02:07 AM, 21-02-2009 by jeetijohal
 o Hard-wired for God?

Title: "Being Uprooted" 
I found this poem by s Sikh girl (or a woman now). / OMG / How sad........ /  /  ...
(Date Posted 20-02-2009 by Lucy Ahmed)
 o 0 Replies, 25 Views, Last Post: 11:07 AM, 20-02-2009 by Lucy Ahmed
 o Being Uprooted

Title: "Eh Janam Tumhare Lekhe" 
Santokh ji, /   / Thanks for being my lifevest. I was drowning in the salty ...
(Date Posted 19-02-2009 by namjap)
 o 4 Replies, 39 Views, Last Post: 11:32 AM, 20-02-2009 by namjap
 o Eh Janam Tumhare Lekhe

Title: "Waheguru's Creation in Other Worlds" 
Hardkaur ji /  / Check out the news on Sikhnet -- They have a great article or ...
(Date Posted 19-02-2009 by Hardkaur)
 o 1 Replies, 25 Views, Last Post: 09:05 PM, 19-02-2009 by aad0002
 o Waheguru's Creation in Other Worlds

Title: "Status of Women" 
Dear SPN'ers, /  / It is shocking to see so much bitterness all around. Is this ...
(Date Posted 19-02-2009 by ssgg)
 o 71 Replies, 584 Views, Last Post: 10:10 PM, 21-02-2009 by Aman Singh
 o Status of Women

Title: "Status of Women" 

(Date Posted 19-02-2009 by ssgg)
 o 35 Replies, 188 Views, Last Post: 03:54 AM, 20-02-2009 by aad0002
 o Status of Women

Title: "Help Needed: I need the Banis of Bhagats from Maharashtra" 
Thanks a Million
(Date Posted 18-02-2009 by rajkhalsa)
 o 2 Replies, 34 Views, Last Post: 01:42 AM, 19-02-2009 by rajkhalsa
 o Help Needed: I need the Banis of Bhagats from Maharashtra

Title: "If have erred…still I am known to be yours" 
The first Shabad that has been interpreted by pk70 ji is on Ang 761 of Guru ...
(Date Posted 18-02-2009 by pk70)
 o 7 Replies, 147 Views, Last Post: 10:27 AM, 21-02-2009 by pk70
 o If have erred…still I am known to be yours

Title: "DAD at 13" 
At first When I read the NEWS in paper I was not surprised because there are ...
(Date Posted 17-02-2009 by kds1980)
 o 1 Replies, 29 Views, Last Post: 05:21 PM, 17-02-2009 by kds1980
 o DAD at 13

Title: "Be The Five Or the Thousands" 
Prabhsmart, /   / Guru fateh. /   / Thanks for sharing your battle and ...
(Date Posted 17-02-2009 by prabhsmart)
 o 1 Replies, 59 Views, Last Post: 11:41 PM, 17-02-2009 by VaheguruSeekr
 o Be The Five Or the Thousands

-- Threads with the most replies --

Title: "Fools Who Wrangle Over Flesh" 
Brother this was not meant to be a swipe at you but I wanted to share this essay ...
(Date Posted 24-05-2006 by randip singh)
 o 560 Replies, 31332 Views, Last Post: 07:42 AM, 08-01-2009 by pk70
 o Fools Who Wrangle Over Flesh

Title: "Fools Who Wrangle Over Flesh" 

(Date Posted 24-05-2006 by randip singh)
 o 545 Replies, 29515 Views, Last Post: 02:20 PM, 11-12-2008 by randip singh
 o Fools Who Wrangle Over Flesh

Title: "How Many Sikhs Have Married Out Of Caste/Race?" 
desilegend ji /  / The Rehitnama is silent on marriages that occur between a ...
(Date Posted 12-04-2006 by randip singh)
 o 520 Replies, 12030 Views, Last Post: 07:52 PM, 20-02-2009 by aad0002
 o How Many Sikhs Have Married Out Of Caste/Race?

Title: "Nanak is The Guru, Nanak is The Lord Himself." 


Parma said:


> This discussion is useless. If god is formless, ...
> (Date Posted 07-01-2008 by Sikh80)
> o 438 Replies, 28462 Views, Last Post: 11:35 PM, 14-12-2008 by aad0002
> o Nanak is The Guru, Nanak is The Lord Himself.
> ...


----------

